# SW Ohio Pond Owners



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Hey guys,
I'm aiming to get a pond built on my property at some point next year, hopefully spring. I've had Brown County Soil & Water Department out and everything is good, I've got a lot of water coming through. Now I just need to find someone to dig it out for as little cost as possible and hopefully ditch most of it (or all of) the dirt. Could any of you guys who have ponds shoot me some info on who did your ponds and how you got rid of the dirt? You can PM if you'd prefer.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Cant help with referring a company sine coworkers did mine but will tell you, that right now is the time to negotiate price and have it dug in the winter so the spring rains will fill it al the way up this spring , also you can get grass seed growing in the spring and can get Fatheads stocked once you have a few feet of water so later in the summer you could start stocking gills/panfish and the sort and late in the fall, could start stocking game fish. My point is that by digging now when work is short, prices are low with lots of folks looking for work, also you could benefit from haing the pond dug now vs waiting an extra year like i had to do. That extra wait will kill ya, trust me!!
Last point, Id get at least 3 different contractors out, tell them your price shopping, and the pond just needs to be done by end of February. Be sure to have then reseed and do final grading as well, and if your gonna rip rap dam, put in beach sand, or any structures that they will help do that so its all done at once. 

Let me know if there is any other questions I can help with, my pond is 1.5 years old now.

Salmonid


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

I had just assumed no one would dig in the winter... should've known better. Would love to get it done this winter. I have 2 contractors coming out to quote thus far and possibly a third because of this post.
I appreciate the info, if anything else comes to you... feel free to let me know.

Also... what did you do with the dirt? That is going to be the big kicker for me.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

Also, If possible, put your dock in before it fills.

Some nice tips there Salmonid!!!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, putting in a solid dock before water is in is a great point, If you plan on being there a while, Id go with the composite stuff. 

At my place, sine the entire pond was escavated, we moved the dirt into a small swale and I ran a 12" tile through it, basically leveled out a low spot withthe tile running through it for drainage, the shorter you move the dirt, the cheaper. 

Also could make a large berm for a backstop for a shooting range like a neighbor did. that would use a lot of dirt. 

You also could have installed a few landscaping berms and if you have your pond in the open, a small berm to hide the pond may be an option. One you could plant trees on later. 

Last point, be sure to have a small amount of topsoil in a pile saved so at a later point, you can fill in spots where the topsoil washed away and grass desnt grow, thats where am, I now need to bring some topsoil in and have it spread. 
I hope this helps, also be sure to go to the "Ask the boss" forums on pondboss.com, great pond building info from many experts!!

Salmonid


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Ask your excavators about the dirt.A lot of times they know someone who needs fill dirt.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

I got three estimates. 1 was really high, like 30K for 1/2 acre. The other two gave "estimates" for about half of the first company but they were just estimates and in reality it would have been billed on an hourly basis. Most excavators work this way because they don't know what they'll be getting into until they start digging. 

I ended up digging mine myself because I wasn't comfortable writing someone a blank check and didn't want to pay the firm price. I figured I could do it cheaper and get exactly what I wanted. The spoils built up the lot for the my house around 8' so my basement floor is around the same elevation the lot was originally. We also used some dirt to create a low berm to direct more water into the pond from the adjacent field.

Calculate how much dirt you'll be moving. Keep in mind some of it will be moved twice...like clay for the core trench and topsoil to cover the area after excavation is complete. You'll also need to consider how far it will need to moved. This may help in getting estimates as some contractors charge by the yard. If the spoils are getting hauled away, you may end up paying for the dump truck and operator too unless you find someone who really is willing to pay for it.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I ended up digging mine myself


Looks like I may take it on myself as well... but not for the same reason. All the companies I contacted never got back in touch with me and one even set an appointment and didn't show up or call. Nice that given the current economic state that excavating companies are doing well and don't need or want my money. 
Luckily, I'm not completely ignorant (unless you ask my ex-wife)... so the big question is... did you rent all the equipment you needed or did you buy a select piece or two and stick with that?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Hey man, thats because all construction guys are desperately trying to finish up as much work as possible right now with the good weather, by next week, I think they will be giving you a call back. 
PM me your phone number and ill give you a call over the weekend if youll be around and we can discuss some options for you regarding doing it yourself, types of machinery, etc

Maybe me and Ryan ( Pondfin) could come down for a tour and give you our two cents...

Salmonid , ( Mark)


----------

